# I HOPE EVERYONE INVOLVED WITH THIS EPISODE DIES!



## NoahGryphon (Nov 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5hA5wfwA6Y

This is the kind of thing that makes people hate furries! AND IM SICK OF IT! SOMEONE NEEDS TO FIND THESE PEOPLE AND KILL THEM FOR THIER CRIMES!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 14, 2013)

That is just a consequence of some people in the fandom being total freaks that catch media attention


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Nov 14, 2013)

This is terrible
I think they try to find the most stupid people to sell stuff at better price.


----------



## Icky (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's a hint: if the furries on the TV show look like they're just wearing mascot costumes (ESPECIALLY a pink easter bunny, because there's always one of those), they aren't really furries.


----------



## kairi920 (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't always wear fursuits, but when I do, I prefer to make a total ass of myself on television. Stay furry my friends.


----------



## Teal (Nov 14, 2013)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/592472-Storage-Wars-Texas

Yes let's wish death upon two people making an ass out of themselves.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 14, 2013)

I'd make a joke about the general attitude of the OP in this thread, but then I'd have to admit that I did nazi this coming.


----------



## Verok (Nov 15, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5hA5wfwA6Y
> 
> This is the kind of thing that makes people hate furries! AND IM SICK OF IT! SOMEONE NEEDS TO FIND THESE PEOPLE AND KILL THEM FOR THIER CRIMES!



The reason why everyone hate us, isn't because of these people, but the fact that we get easily butthurt whenever someone does or says something contrary to our own views.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 15, 2013)

Who watches Storage Wars anyway?


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2013)

Verok said:


> The reason why everyone hate us, isn't because of these people, but the fact that we get easily butthurt whenever someone does or says something contrary to our own views.


Or how about the fact that a lot of furries like to shove their weird fetishes in peoples faces and get upset when people don't like it. -_-


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 15, 2013)

op is one of /those/ people. ewww


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dude, I admire your dedication and passion to the fandom, but wishing death upon someone else is never a sensible attitude.

However, if this is just your way of venting then I completely understand where you are coming from.


----------



## Whendigo (Nov 15, 2013)

I have got to tell you all;
I clicked the link and laughed my ass off. Just when I thought I couldn't laugh any harder I read the replies here. You're all fantastic.


----------



## Icky (Nov 15, 2013)

I love picking on newbies as much as the next guy, but do you think we could maybe _not_ attack NoahGryphon for the whole latex deal? I'm not saying it isn't weird, but bringing it up in every damn thread is immature as hell, not to mention probably breaking a few forum rules. Knock it off, guys, you're better than that. /endtiredrant


----------



## Smelge (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes guys. Let's not pick on him for being a freakish latex weirdo who wants to shove it in our faces. Let's concentrate on him acting like an angry 13 year old cockend.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 15, 2013)

You are like a parody of yourself now. It's not even fun to laugh at you anymore.


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 15, 2013)

dear god i cant watch more than 5 secounds of this. Why does everyone want to give furrys a bad name? why?!?!?


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 15, 2013)

Pantheros said:


> dear god i cant watch more than 5 secounds of this. Why does everyone want to give furrys a bad name? why?!?!?



You learn to not give a shit what people you don't like think about you.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 15, 2013)

Pantheros said:


> dear god i cant watch more than 5 secounds of this. Why does everyone want to give furrys a bad name? why?!?!?



Because some people are fucking idiots. And for all we know, that segment was scripted for shock value to rack up viewership to make more $$$.


----------



## Explolguy (Nov 15, 2013)

Reacting like this is definitely not how you react. It's a fucking television show. Wishing death is a no.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2013)

A bunch of southerns poke fun of a couple furries, Which causes a bunch of autistic newfags rage.

And yet, No one cares.


----------



## BRN (Nov 15, 2013)

I hope none of you really think he's threatening to death to anything

and rather, that this is the only credible method he's aware of to signal anger in this meme/cliche-saturated world

I mean, I'm jussaying, 'cos whenever this sort of thread comes up you guys just flood the reply button with the same "wishing death is bad" posts despite knowing the amount of care in the OP was limited to 'immediate emotional flareup'


----------



## Deo (Nov 15, 2013)

BRN said:


> I hope none of you really think he's threatening to death to anything
> 
> and rather, that this is the only credible method he's aware of to signal anger in this meme/cliche-saturated world
> 
> I mean, I'm jussaying, 'cos whenever this sort of thread comes up you guys just flood the reply button with the same "wishing death is bad" posts despite knowing the amount of care in the OP was limited to 'immediate emotional flareup'


Okay, his emotions arr his emotions. However he reacts to these emotions in inappropriate ways, because as you said he doesn't know how took express those emotions in a more mature and socially acceptable manner. FAF saying "wishing death is bad" is the social teacher though. If nobody ever tells him his outbursts hurt how others view him and that his words have a hugely negative impact and are immoral, then how will he learn? It takes a village to raise a child, and it takes a series of FAF beatings to raise a socially inept furry.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2013)

I giggled all the way through. They're not even furries, wearing a mascot costume is as mentioned earlier a cheap way to identify the folk as furries for the non-knowing, and make fun of them anonymously.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 15, 2013)

BRN said:


> I hope none of you really think he's threatening to death to anything
> 
> and rather, that this is the only credible method he's aware of to signal anger in this meme/cliche-saturated world
> 
> I mean, I'm jussaying, 'cos whenever this sort of thread comes up you guys just flood the reply button with the same "wishing death is bad" posts despite knowing the amount of care in the OP was limited to 'immediate emotional flareup'



It's an extremely poor practice regardless. When I see people wishing death or pain on others through emotional flare ups I am fully aware they are not preparing to go out and hurt someone, but I will call them on the comment regardless.
There is always, always a kernel of truth in moments of anger. Perhaps the OP is no where near wishing true death, but you'd have to really convince me that such phrasing doesn't mean they aren't wishing pain on the person, somehow.

In moment of anger people are brutally honest about who they are and what their character is. If someone says "wow I hate this game, I just wish I could punch the fans" I do not believe they will. People talk shit online because they can, because no one will call them on it. So they may not punch anyone, but it will fester there and it will be an immediate thought. 
Maybe they never act on it, due to being physically unable or other circumstance, but the thought, a single terrible thought, impotently crossed their mind.
It also doesn't mean they won't say something terrible and painful to the person. A consolation prize. Heck even saying to someone that you wish them harm, an exaggeration or not, is scary and a dick move. 

So I will call someone on it, because that is a horrible thought, and I do not care if you're just being a derp online. saying the phrase strengthens it, it strengthens the idea. If you have negative thoughts, bitter, nasty, hurtful thoughts, you are by and far worse off than never having those thoughts in the first place. 

The way to stop that is to reject the thoughts when they come, and to do that the person needs to know those thoughts are worth rejecting. 

I don't agree with the tactics of users on this forum, fighting fire with fire is ineffective and doesn't stop nasty thoughts, it's just people doing the same nastiness. Someone did something you don't like and the instinct is to hurt them somehow.

but no, despite it being an over reaction I will call them on it. The phrase is a reflection of your character and the only way to learn a new way to express anger is to understand that your current method is unacceptable.

edit: deo says it better and shorter.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 15, 2013)

ok maybe they shouldent die, only get sued :/ . people need to stop sexaulizing furries or else something bad may happen in the future. and if it does im ready to join a furry militia to protect our rights.


----------



## Deo (Nov 15, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> ok maybe they shouldent die, only get sued :/ . people need to stop sexaulizing furries or else something bad may happen in the future. and if it does im ready to join a furry militia to protect our rights.



Right. So this is where I call troll.

â€‹Or sociopath.


----------



## BRN (Nov 15, 2013)

Deo said:


> Okay, his emotions arr his emotions. However he reacts to these emotions in inappropriate ways, because as you said he doesn't know how took express those emotions in a more mature and socially acceptable manner. FAF saying "wishing death is bad" is the social teacher though. If nobody ever tells him his outbursts hurt how others view him and that his words have a hugely negative impact and are immoral, then how will he learn? It takes a village to raise a child, and it takes a series of FAF beatings to raise a socially inept furry.



No objections to the fact that people take their lessons from the folks around them; no objections to the fact that frictionless parlance is a skill that takes a lot of trial-by-fire to learn if you haven't already got it.

Er, more simply put, I agree that reprimanding folks when they say something out of line is the only way to teach people to stop putting their foot in their mouth if they weren't aware what they were doing. That's how people develop, and it's an analogue to how kids learn to act sensibly. It's just that, particularly here on FAF, there's a lot of parroting rather than teaching - and it's been that way for a while. When people slip up, we link them to the same tired threads, use the same few imprecise metaphors, repeat ourselves and bounce our disagreement with them off each other. It demonstrates to me that it's not so much about teaching them as it's just about validating our superiority. We never really make a point so much as let ourselves be seen to try.



Fay V said:


> It's an extremely poor practice regardless. When I see people wishing death or pain on others through emotional flare ups I am fully aware they are not preparing to go out and hurt someone, but I will call them on the comment regardless.
> There is always, always a kernel of truth in moments of anger. Perhaps the OP is no where near wishing true death, but you'd have to really convince me that such phrasing doesn't mean they aren't wishing pain on the person, somehow.
> 
> In moment of anger people are brutally honest about who they are and what their character is. If someone says "wow I hate this game, I just wish I could punch the fans" I do not believe they will. People talk shit online because they can, because no one will call them on it. So they may not punch anyone, but it will fester there and it will be an immediate thought.
> ...



Absolutely so! Discipline and setting barriers, if we want to set down social customs, are the only way to set social customs. We draw the lines and show our disapprobation to those who overstep them. Like I said above, this is genuinely the only way to teach people to respect those lines.

I'm not apathetic about social justice, and I understand the importance of people teaching people.

But that's the general rule, and here and now is a situation with its own context. "This" forum, "these" users, "those" social faux pas, "that" offender, as opposed to societies, people, taboos and offenders in general. I can't help but feel that if we wanted to teach people how to act, we'd teach them. Rather it seems that the culture here can be more "offence identified, let's make some noise!". Undirected and unhelpful, it's like a treasure hunt to find the next person who makes the next slip up, because bully to the person who spots it first.

I'm remarking on that disparity rather than saying the idea of discipline is a bad one.

Cut and dry, I don't think anyone cares about the fact this guy gave out a death threat and wanted to point out why that's wrong; no problem with that, and I could contentedly live with a forum that didn't involve itself in such ethics. But I think they do care about being seen to care - and that seems like hypocrisy, which I want to call out.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 15, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> ok maybe they shouldent die, only get sued :/ . people need to stop sexaulizing furries or else something bad may happen in the future. and if it does im ready to join a furry militia to protect our rights.



Sport what could the furry fandom possibly do that has not been done by the porn industry, then remade a month later in a beloved sequel? What problem exists with fetish pass times that the BDSM community has not already been called out on? 

This country has a long, and really weird history and do you know what Uncle Sam has said to all the weird shit that comes up? Freedom of speech. Do you know what that means?
If your actual rights, not pretend "I can do whateva I want" rights are actually impeded then you and a ton of other people will form a militia. Get the ACLU on that. They will be champing at the bit to get at such a blatant case.

Simply put, it will not happen. The only thing it hurts is not everyone is going to be super stoked about furry fetishes, which is absolutely acceptable. 

edit: @Six--
That is social justice in a manner. The punishment often isn't a well thought out instruction, it is shame and rejection from the group. The lesson being to get your shit together or be alone. 

groups of people are shit at giving lessons. 

What does that mean for FaF? People are dicks. They are much like general society in that manner. In the end the options left isn't to say not to call someone on a terrible statement, but to call out FaF users specifically on shitty things they say.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 15, 2013)

I never liked Storage Wars anyway. Duck Dynasty is the only good show on A&E.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 15, 2013)

Fay V said:


> Sport what could the furry fandom possibly do that has not been done by the porn industry, then remade a month later in a beloved sequel? What problem exists with fetish pass times that the BDSM community has not already been called out on?
> 
> This country has a long, and really weird history and do you know what Uncle Sam has said to all the weird shit that comes up? Freedom of speech. Do you know what that means?
> If your actual rights, not pretend "I can do whateva I want" rights are actually impeded then you and a ton of other people will form a militia. Get the ACLU on that. They will be champing at the bit to get at such a blatant case.
> ...




the ACLU?


----------



## BRN (Nov 15, 2013)

Fay V said:


> That is social justice in a manner. The punishment often isn't a well thought out instruction, it is shame and rejection from the group. The lesson being to get your shit together or be alone.
> 
> groups of people are shit at giving lessons.
> 
> What does that mean for FaF? People are dicks. They are much like general society in that manner. In the end the options left isn't to say not to call someone on a terrible statement, but to call out FaF users specifically on shitty things they say.



Haha. Yeah, you're right about that. Well put. 
I mean, either way, this forum is particularly good at teaching some lessons; lessons like humility and perspective. 

But the lessons that this forum is good at teaching never seem to be the ones that it tries to say that it tries to teach. After all, is ostracism such a good method of teaching? It's social justice for sure...

Perhaps different groups fit better for different people wielding their different memes. Maybe social cohesion is self-sustaining, in distinction to being protected by cohesive societies. If that's a rule among groups of people in general, then it's a rule of FAF by that virtue, even if it isn't an individual's law.

So, is it egoist to think that I was calling out hypocrisy, or am I protecting undesirable elements by acting against the memes of this group?

Boy, I should study sociology sometime.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 15, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> the ACLU?



:T


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 15, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> :T



they sound like jerks -_- .


----------



## Fay V (Nov 15, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> they sound like jerks -_- .



A group literally dedicated to handling the problems that you just threatened to start a militia over. 
A group that non violently seeks out legal recourse for individual rights. They actually accomplish the things you are whinging about without hurting people. 

They are jerks, but you are a bastian of justice by threatening to arm a group if your furry rights are taken away. 

Again you are exactly the reason why it is such a shitty idiotic attitude. You want pain and suffering and the non-violent alternatives are rejected. Troll or not this proves the point. 

Sometimes it doesn't matter if the lesson is a good one, because in part it is better for a group as a whole to reject such a caustic individual rather than risk such a shitty attitude being allowed around. Being outcast is a lesson, but it's also a safety measure.


----------



## BRN (Nov 15, 2013)

Fay V said:


> Sometimes it doesn't matter if the lesson is a good one, because in part it is better for a group as a whole to reject such a caustic individual rather than risk such a shitty attitude being allowed around. Being outcast is a lesson, but it's also a safety measure.



I don't want to agree, but emotionally, I do. I'm tired of pandering to toxic people, and have been for a long time. In an environment where access is open to all and rejected by evaluation, it's the only protection we can afford ourselves.

I guess that whittles my point down to this, then; I'm tired of toxic people, and have no problem with ostracision. But I'm also tired of seeing ostracision masquerading as an attempt to teach. It feels toxic in itself - not to lie to the ostracised, but to pretend to ourselves that we don't just want to say "fuck off".

ED: Boy, this is really not what I'd expect from myself. Maybe I should take a good look at my ideals.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeah, I can agree with that. I think the difference is for the most part I no longer care. 

It's a poor practice absolutely and I think people often just say shit they don't really mean, but I have no investment in FaF. 
A left for a year because I was bored with the attitude. Rather than attempt to change the group I left it. The only reason I am here now is a few friends and mostly the comic thread. 

So don't take my lack of agreement as a sign of disagreement, more that it is extreme apathy in the affairs of FaF.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 15, 2013)

Fay V said:


> A group literally dedicated to handling the problems that you just threatened to start a militia over.
> A group that non violently seeks out legal recourse for individual rights. They actually accomplish the things you are whinging about without hurting people.
> 
> They are jerks, but you are a bastian of justice by threatening to arm a group if your furry rights are taken away.
> ...



oh i thought they were against us, not the show. :3 they are cool then. yay!

and did you just say you want me OUT OF THE FORUMS!?


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 15, 2013)

oh my gOD HOW DO YOU EVEN-

This thread is officially dildos. [img]official_dildo_seal_of_disapproval.tiff[/img]


----------



## BRN (Nov 15, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> and did you just say you want me OUT OF THE FORUMS!?



in keeping with the spirit of self-discovery

yes


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 15, 2013)

BRN said:


> in keeping with the spirit of self-discovery
> 
> yes



what do you mean? ;>;


----------



## Explolguy (Nov 15, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> ok maybe they shouldent die, only get sued :/ . people need to stop sexaulizing furries or else something bad may happen in the future. and if it does im ready to join a furry militia to protect our rights.





NoahGryphon said:


> they sound like jerks -_- .





NoahGryphon said:


> oh i thought they were against us, not the show. :3 they are cool then. yay!
> 
> and did you just say you want me OUT OF THE FORUMS!?





NoahGryphon said:


> what do you mean? ;>;



How do you function on a day-to-day basis?
Are you literally ten?
Do you realize that rants like yours are part of the reason why the furry fandom is a huge joke to a lot of people?

These are important questions. Answers are needed.


----------



## BRN (Nov 15, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> what do you mean? ;>;



Hard to say...

Like, I feel like your presence is healthy to the forum in some respects, because you're outlandish and entertaining. But you also get ragged on a lot for appearing very defensive of fetishes and furries, so I don't know if being here is healthy for you - maybe I'm concerned?

More personally, though, I get frustrated with your posts because you seem to carry a lot of emotion, but don't seem to carry much conviction in your beliefs

It's the lack of conviction that affects me most. I get agitated when people don't defend their ideals.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 15, 2013)

BRN said:


> Hard to say?
> Like, I feel like you're a good addition to the forum in some respects, because you're outlandish and entertaining
> But you also get ragged on a lot for appearing very defensive of fetishes and furries, so I don't know if that's healthy for you - maybe I'm concerned?
> And, at the same time, I get frustrated with your posts because you seem to carry a lot of emotion, but don't seem to carry much conviction in your beliefs
> ...



:/ well i dont like to get hated on, and i kind of change my views frequently ;>;.

and about me defending fetishes, i do it because i know what its like to have your fetished hated ;>;


----------



## Fay V (Nov 15, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> oh i thought they were against us, not the show. :3 they are cool then. yay!
> 
> and did you just say you want me OUT OF THE FORUMS!?



Actually no, because if you were following the thread on conversation I don't actually care all that much about these forums. Stay if you so desire, it's no skin off my nose. 

I just don't feel any pity for you, and I was making the argument to BRN that the rejection of people with your type of attitude is not necessarily a bad thing.



BRN said:


> Hard to say?
> Like, I feel like you're a good addition to the forum in some respects, because you're outlandish and entertaining
> But you also get ragged on a lot for appearing very defensive of fetishes and furries, so I don't know if that's healthy for you - maybe I'm concerned?
> And, at the same time, I get frustrated with your posts because you seem to carry a lot of emotion, but don't seem to carry much conviction in your beliefs
> ...



Eh, you are a better person than I my friend.
Could have been interesting and an outlandish addition, even the getting ragged on isn't that bothersome to be because it is so easily self inflicted. 

The thing that really drives me up a wall is the lingering bitterness and hatred of the oppressed. I think we as a society love an underdog and view the oppressed and rejected as harmless if anything, but honestly as soon as people like that get any power they turn and they take their anger out on others. 

That doesn't make it right to hurt people, that's just a poor cycle. That's not to diminish huge movements in history of the oppressed becoming oppressor, so it's okay to oppress them. 

The issue is that often in situations like this the reasoning is stilted. The oppression is imagined. So given the slightest change the person is acting on a false bias to just cause more pain. 

That brings me back to the start of our talk, and why I brought this up. That's why I will call people out on such shitty comments. They may not mean it now, but what is to say they never will act on it aside from not having those shitty thoughts. 
That's why I am fine with rejection, because the attitude is caustic and they are looking for reasons to be hurt so they can act on it later. That is a ticking time bomb situation.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 15, 2013)

Fay V said:


> Actually no, because if you were following the thread on conversation I don't actually care all that much about these forums. Stay if you so desire, it's no skin off my nose.
> 
> I just don't feel any pity for you, and I was making the argument to BRN that the rejection of people with your type of attitude is not necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> ...



>_> wow rude.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 15, 2013)

This is the kind of thread that makes furries hate furries! AND IM SICK OF IT! SOMEONE NEEDS TO REPORT THESE FURFAGS AND BAN THEM FOR THIER CRIMES!


----------



## Explolguy (Nov 15, 2013)

OP I asked you questions.

OP pls respond.


----------



## BRN (Nov 15, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> >_> wow rude.


Nah; it's a lesson.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 15, 2013)

Okay guys lets stop bickering and discuss this in the thread that was created before this. http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/592472-Storage-Wars-Texas


----------

